

Ask HN: Should I add a Q&A section to my blog? [Poll] - markcrazyhorse
http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=54846fa1e4b05fb4165d9e94

======
hackerjam
i didn't bother to vote cuz i had no idea -- looking at that little box in the
middle of the screen -- cuz i was too distracted by the lousy user interface
and the lack of context.

however, i did cut and paste the url to look at your site and to answer your
question, it depends. this is a corporate blog. it has to serve some purpose
other than a cool place for ios-aficionados to hang out. and you have to
consider, do you want genuine feedback from your users; do you want them to
engage; and are you prepared to listen to and act on opinions you (as a
company) may not share or want to hear. cuz it not, don't go there. you'll be
opening up a big can of worms.

